# Crashing intermittently for months. I need help please!



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

I've tried so hard to figure this problem out and spent $$$ along the way. I really have no idea what to do at this point. I need someone who is willing to stick with me and try to track down the problem. I cannot offer a whole lot as far as what causes the crash. It can happen at any time whether I'm using the machine or not. Sometimes it goes to BSOD but most of the time it just locks up. Rarely it will simply shut down and reboot. I'm pasting in one of the reports I got from Who Crashed. Maybe this will help. I keep drivers up to date. I've tested my HD's. Windows is up to date. I've run Mbytes. I've been on with "Contact Support" with Windows. I work all day every day on this machine and it's crippling me to have to keep redoing my work whenever it crashes. I've also attached the DM LOG COLLECTOR results.

PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME.

*On Fri 11/11/2016 2:23:13 AM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\111016-4734-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x14A510) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x94640005, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF8013D2D3F04)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.

OS-Win 10 Pro 64-bit, CPU-Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4.00GHz Skylake
RAM-32.0GB Dual-Channel 1199MHz
MB-MSI Z170A KRAIT (MS-7984) 
Graphics-4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760
Storage-Samsung SSD 850, Seagate ST2000DM001-1CH164, KINGSTON SV300S37A480G


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds as though your only answer is to do a clean install of Windows in safe mode and then add things one by one. It is a very long process but failing that get a Mac, their OS is built by Apple for Apple as there will always be problems with Windows who use other company's hardware. Good luck!


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I'm hoping someone can offer some more guidance here before I go down that path though.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

After a quick look at your event log, there are some issues loading some of the USB drivers. With that I would recommend:

Have you run a "SFC /Scannow" ? If not open a elevated CMD window and run it. If it finds any issues it will try to fix them.
Then run a "Dism/Online/Cleanup-Image/RestoreHealth". 

See if anything got fixed.

Last but not least, Boot the system in safe mode and re-install all of the mother board drivers that are available for your mother board from MSI. If it is still BSOD's then last recommendation from me is :
CLEAN INSTALL !


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Make and Model of computer...?

T.


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

C:\WINDOWS\system32>SFC /Scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>

I'll run the DISM command you mentioned now.


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

C:\WINDOWS\system32>Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.14393.0

Image Version: 10.0.14393.0

[==========================100.0%==========================] The component store is repairable.
The operation completed successfully.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.14393.0

Image Version: 10.0.14393.0

The component store is repairable.
The operation completed successfully.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

Tabvla said:


> Make and Model of computer...?
> 
> T.


I built it on my own.


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

storage_man said:


> After a quick look at your event log, there are some issues loading some of the USB drivers. With that I would recommend:
> 
> Have you run a "SFC /Scannow" ? If not open a elevated CMD window and run it. If it finds any issues it will try to fix them.
> Then run a "Dism/Online/Cleanup-Image/RestoreHealth".
> ...


I'm trying to run the Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth command after downloading the windows os iso file and mounting. Here's what I'm getting. I have no idea what I'm really doing with regard to this, so please understand I'm completely inexperienced.

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:M:\

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.14393.0

Image Version: 10.0.14393.0

[== 4.5% ]
Error: 1726

The remote procedure call failed.

The DISM log file can be found at C:\WINDOWS\Logs\DISM\dism.log
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

From your post 6


> Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


usually anything amiss with the deployment Image would be reflect here
So when a system file check reports as above it is not necessary to run a DISM command
However a DISM cmd restore health can occasionally fix problems that are not detected by a system file check
Run the cmd only as suggested

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

the reason being that it is repaired if possible from backup system files and others on your computer, updates and finally windows downloads
It cannot be repaired with the cmd you issued - which even if it could your cmd is wrong, as some files required may well not be on the source disc
If you were going to use that method the correct cmd is

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:wim:*Full Path to install.wim file*:1

however as I said run the dism cmd suggested in post 4.

Not by the way that I think it will solve your problem, but running it will certainly do no harm

Re the dump WHO CRASHED is OK for a quick sometimes useful appraisal of what has occurred, but no where as good as a Windbg
I will analyse your dump files and post
It may be tomorrow about 1600 hrs UK time

What AV please is in use


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re the above I have started my analysis


> CCleaner Monitoring


DO NOT use CCleaner on windows 10 - in default mode you will cause havoc eventually
The registry cleaner will result on you having to reinstall - sooner or later
The program used correctly when you know how is good
As a general run on 10 it is both unnecessary and unwanted

Take my advice - please - cancel the monitoring aspect and IMHO you should uninstall it and use ONLY if and when you have a problem not as a general run.

If you are using any other third party servicing app be they defraggers, cleaners, make it go faster tools I strongly recommend you uninstall them

Early analysis suggests as previously mentioned USB issues what is connected USB please
besides keyboard and mouse.
Disconnect any other hardware and try again.

The other disclosed problem is a graphics component issue
I will post further on this when I have analysed the first dump


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

OK, I had tried the command you initially recommended and get this response:

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.14393.0

Image Version: 10.0.14393.0


Error: 1910

The object exporter specified was not found.

The DISM log file can be found at C:\WINDOWS\Logs\DISM\dism.log
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> Re the above I have started my analysis
> 
> DO NOT use CCleaner on windows 10 - in default mode you will cause havoc eventually
> The registry cleaner will result on you having to reinstall - sooner or later
> ...


CCleaner has been uninstalled.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

follow the rest of my post please I will post as soon as possible
When you reply please type in box that appears, not by clicking reply on my post as that, as you can see quotes back to me what I have just typed

This


> Error: 1910
> 
> The object exporter specified was not found.


tends to suggest your file system is damaged unfortunately in respect of various windows files.
HAVE YOU used any 3rd party tool except CCleaner and confirm your AV is only Defender
DO not worry I think I can fix it for you
IF necessary

For the time being continue as posted and wait for my dump analysis


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Waiting for your replies

Have discovered the first possible cause
You have two startup items
A. NvBackend "C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Core\NvBackend.exe" Public

B. ShadowPlay "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe" C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvspcap64.dll,ShadowPlayOnSystemStart Public

disable THEM THERE IS A MEMORY LEAK reported on one of them, that does not mean you are short of memory it usually indicates one of them is holding onto memory when it should not be

ONLY try please my suggestions separately eg
USB
if no good reconnect

Disable as above other wise we will not know which was the cause

PLEASE read my posts and answer all outstanding questions

1.


> Are you are using any other third party servicing app be they defraggers, cleaners, make it go faster tools I strongly recommend you uninstall them
> 
> Early analysis suggests as previously mentioned USB issues what is connected USB please
> besides keyboard and mouse.
> *Disconnect any other USB hardware and try again.*


2.


> HAVE YOU used any 3rd party tool except CCleaner and confirm your AV is only Defender


NOTE
Whilst I am working with you please do NOT leave the topic without telling me you are going offline and when you expect to return
I will do the same for you
Otherwise like now I am sat waiting with no idea whether you are coming back tonight or NOT

Telling each other makes the help so much more efficient and indeed user friendly to each other


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

I normally have several external HDD's attached, an audiobox (Focusrite), and a memory card reader. I have detached all but the mouse and keyboard as requested and am still getting the same result:

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.14393.0

Image Version: 10.0.14393.0


Error: 1910

The object exporter specified was not found.

The DISM log file can be found at C:\WINDOWS\Logs\DISM\dism.log
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Please acknowledge that you have read regarding when you are leaving the topic for tonight

2. Sorry I did not mean to run the DISM again the USB will not cure that
I meant see if it crashes

3. If it does reconnect USB and test my other suggestion

AND please answer as requested re other third party tools - if you have I have missed it
Also re AV


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm sorry. 

1. No 3rd party servicing apps
2. No 3rd party tool other than CCleaner. AV is only defender.

I am still online and will let you know when I'm not.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
Are you understanding now what I want you to do please
re the crashes

Also
re this
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/loud-static-noise-then-total-lockup-crash.1170416/

you never replied. It could be extremely relevant - I will stay with you as LONG as necessary until I either solve it or surrender. However I do not like wasting my time as you may I am sure understand. I always check past posts, so what transpired please.
Did you find the cause.
Are the same symptoms still prevailing


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

OK, I disabled - B. ShadowPlay "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe" C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvspcap64.dll,ShadowPlayOnSystemStart Public

I still have not reconnected my USB devices.

Just to let you know the crashes are unpredictable and can be hours apart.


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

re this
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/loud-static-noise-then-total-lockup-crash.1170416/

The symptoms are still the same. I got into a very busy time of year and was not able to address it again until now. I've been struggling with it ever since.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No PLEASE do not do it that way
Otherwise we will not know the cause

TEST first with USB disconnected
OR with USB connected and shadow play and backend disabled.

NOT both together
Wait until you get a crash

So please confirm that you still are suffering *not only the crash* but a loud static noise


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

OK, I will leave the shadow play disabled and reconnect USB devices.

It may not be until tomorrow that I experience a crash. It might be 3 times tonight though too. How do you want me to address you to let you know?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it may well be the two items I found at startup
You have it incorrect


> OR with USB connected and shadow play and backend disabled.


Both of them please
See how it goes
Post when you know

*I am signing off now* I will post when I have analysed the dump - up to now I have only looked at some of the other reports on your attachment

Goodnight I feel reasonably confident that we will fix it
Expect to be back about 1600 hrs but it is flexible
I will post as soon as I resume


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

OK, I will try to disable them. Currently I'm having a little trouble finding out how, but I will keep at it and touch base with you tomorrow. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am confused
I thought you said
*




OK, I disabled - B. ShadowPlay

Click to expand...

*


> "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe" C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvspcap64.dll,ShadowPlayOnSystemStart Public


you had disabled it

Now you say


> OK, I will try to disable them. Currently I'm having a little trouble finding out how


They are listed in startup

white Microsoft flag
click admin command prompt
type
msconfig
it opens
start items
task manager opens
disable them

I have GONE I just made a last check on my emails and saw the notification of your post.


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

Just checking in. I think I've successfully disabled shadow play and backend. So far, no crashes since last night. That's not really atypical though. Some days it will crash several times in 2 hours and others it will not happen at all.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi
I have just completed my analysis of one of the dumps
*Bug Check 0xA: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

The IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL bug check has a value of 0x0000000A. This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This bug check is issued if paged memory (or invalid memory) is accessed when the IRQL is too high. This is usually caused by drivers using improper addresses.

It may well be those Nvidia items
*The dump is a little inconclusive *
I will analyse another and see if that helps
I did look at one briefly and it was a severe memory problem which I mentioned briefly in post 15.

I will post when I get chance
Please let me know as you said, if you get another dump
To make it easier delete the existing dump files
and then you know others are the recent ones

ALSO please answer my question in post 22 if you have I have missed it


> So please confirm that you still are suffering *not only the crash* but a loud static noise


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

OK, I deleted the .dmp file from 11/10.


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

I noticed you asked me to answer question from #22. Loud static noise? So sometimes when it crashes there is a noise, and sometimes there is not. I feel as though it used to always make a noise when it crashed, but now it just crashes sometimes without any sound.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Offline until 2300 approx.
will then check to see how you are going


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

Good morning. PC was locked up this morning. How should I provide you with info?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What do you mean please
it will not now load windows
or it crashed but will now load
I appreciate that locked-up usually means it will not boot let alone load windows but more info is needed


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

My apologies. It was locked up as in I had to power it off and reboot. I am able to work on it as usual now. How should I provide a report for you to analyze?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

send the dump file if there is one
Windows
mini dump folder
open it see if there is a dump
if so right click
send to compressed
on desktop
and attach to post

Please remind me is CCleaner now UNINSTALLED from programs and features
Since we last posted I now know that CCleaner monitoring has been blamed for some of the BSOD you have had
It is reported that the latest CCleaner has fized this bug but I would rather you had it completely uninstalled

I have not seen it on the dumps, but have you got speccy installed
That is also Piraform

In addition to sending me the dump send me this please
ONLY installed programs
Download the Mini tool box
Click only installed programs
click go
open text file on desktop
select all
copy and paste to reply


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

CCleaner has been uninstalled

Should I uninstall Speccy?

I've attached the most recent file from the Minidump folder, but it's date is 11/10. I thought I deleted the correct dump file before but I guess it was the wrong one. I hate to confuse things for you. My apologies. 

Below is the report of installed programs from Mini Tool Box:

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 17-06-2016
Ran by Matt (administrator) on 16-11-2016 at 12:02:01
Running from "C:\Users\Matt\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro (X64)
Model: MS-7984 Manufacturer: MSI
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

ABBYY FineReader 12 Professional (HKLM-x32\...\{F12000FE-0001-0000-0000-074957833700}) (Version: 12.0.501 - ABBYY Production LLC)
ACID Pro 7.0 (HKLM-x32\...\{F7FD5E5E-3F0C-4931-AA1B-EAB838BC02DB}) (Version: 7.0.713 - Sony)
Adobe Acrobat DC (HKLM-x32\...\{AC76BA86-1033-FFFF-7760-0C0F074E4100}) (Version: 15.020.20042 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe After Effects CC 2015.3 (HKLM-x32\...\AEFT_13_8_1) (Version: 13.8.1 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Audition CC 2015.2 (HKLM-x32\...\AUDT_9_2_1) (Version: 9.2.1 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Bridge CC 2015 (HKLM-x32\...\KBRG_6_3_1) (Version: 6.3.1 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Creative Cloud (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Creative Cloud) (Version: 3.9.1.335 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe DNG Codec (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe DNG Codec) (Version: 2.0.0.0 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Illustrator CC 2015.3 (HKLM-x32\...\ILST_20_1_0) (Version: 20.1.0 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Lightroom (HKLM-x32\...\{8048A5DF-8A70-5BE1-954B-E0FDE1BD0D0D}) (Version: 6.7 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Media Encoder CC 2015.3 (HKLM-x32\...\AME_10_4_0) (Version: 10.4.0 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Photoshop CC 2015.5 (HKLM-x32\...\PHSP_17_0_1) (Version: 17.0.1 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Premiere Pro CC 2015.3 (HKLM-x32\...\PPRO_10_4_0) (Version: 10.4.0 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
AgentMetrics 4.9.0.9 (HKLM-x32\...\0525-1095-4455-6583) (Version: 4.9.0.9 - Terradatum, Inc)
AlienFX for KoneXTD (HKLM\...\{48725548-E470-4816-99DD-6667EABAB982}) (Version: 1.02 - Roccat GmbH) Hidden
AlienFX for KoneXTD (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{48725548-E470-4816-99DD-6667EABAB982}) (Version: 1.02 - Roccat GmbH)
Amazon Music (HKCU\...\Amazon Amazon Music) (Version: 4.3.2.1367 - Amazon Services LLC)
AnyDVD (HKLM-x32\...\AnyDVD) (Version: 8.0.3.0 - RedFox)
Apple Application Support (HKLM-x32\...\{46F044A5-CE8B-4196-984E-5BD6525E361D}) (Version: 2.3.6 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Software Update (HKLM-x32\...\{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}) (Version: 2.1.3.127 - Apple Inc.)
AT&T Troubleshoot & Resolve (HKLM-x32\...\ATT-AT&T Troubleshoot & Resolve) (Version: 8.5.0.48 - AT&T)
bl (HKLM-x32\...\{2A075BB4-E976-4278-BF3F-E5C6945D84C0}) (Version: 1.0.0 - Your Company Name) Hidden
CINEMA 4D 17.048 (HKLM\...\MAXONFC68216F) (Version: 17.048 - MAXON Computer GmbH)
ClipGrab 3.6.1 (HKLM-x32\...\{8A1033B0-EF33-4FB5-97A1-C47A7DCDD7E6}_is1) (Version: - Philipp Schmieder Medien)
Cogniview PDF2XL Enterprise (HKLM-x32\...\{4BF0E119-4580-41BE-899F-60B5DC1DB2EA}) (Version: 4.6.12.190 - Cogniview) Hidden
Cogniview PDF2XL Enterprise (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{4BF0E119-4580-41BE-899F-60B5DC1DB2EA}) (Version: 4.6.12.190 - Cogniview)
DivX Setup (HKLM\...\DivX Setup) (Version: 3.0.0.58 - DivX, LLC)
DJI_DNG_Cleaner 1.1 (HKLM-x32\...\DJI_DNG_Cleaner) (Version: 1.1 - DJI)
Dynamic Web TWAIN HTML5 Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90763F39-2098-4293-86D6-626632CA1E50}) (Version: 11.2.1112 - Dynamsoft)
Effects Suite v11.1.6 (HKLM-x32\...\{4DD8EE5E-F571-4EC8-9526-E7C62FE39B19}_is1) (Version: 11.1.6 - Red Giant, LLC)
EPSON Connect version 1.0 (HKLM-x32\...\EPSON Connect_is1) (Version: 1.0 - Epson America Inc.)
Epson Customer Research Participation (HKLM\...\{B26449A6-6007-4460-B4FE-C4776115BCEA}) (Version: 1.80.0000 - Seiko Epson Corporation)
Epson Event Manager (HKLM-x32\...\{10144CFE-D76C-4CFA-81A1-37A1642349A3}) (Version: 3.01.0013 - Seiko Epson Corporation)
EPSON Scan (HKLM-x32\...\EPSON Scanner) (Version: - Seiko Epson Corporation)
EPSON XP-410 Series Printer Uninstall (HKLM\...\EPSON XP-410 Series) (Version: - SEIKO EPSON Corporation)
EPSON XP-520 Series Printer Uninstall (HKLM\...\EPSON XP-520 Series) (Version: - SEIKO EPSON Corporation)
EpsonNet Print (HKLM-x32\...\{3E31400D-274E-4647-916C-2CACC3741799}) (Version: 2.6.0 - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION)
Focusrite USB 4.11.0.107 (HKLM\...\Focusrite USB_is1) (Version: 4.11.0.107 - Focusrite Audio Engineering Ltd.)
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 54.0.2840.99 - Google Inc.)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.31.5 - Google Inc.) Hidden
GradeQuick Web Plugin (HKLM-x32\...\{0EB768CD-EF48-4C66-8BCB-2DA8166B2654}) (Version: 1.00.0000 - Edline)
HMA! Pro VPN 3.2.9.6 (HKLM-x32\...\HMA! Pro VPN) (Version: 3.2.9.6 - Privax Ltd)
Intel(R) C++ Redistributables on Intel(R) 64 (HKLM-x32\...\{F70BCE36-25F2-4475-A918-6209B3D85BF3}) (Version: 15.0.179 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Chipset Device Software (HKLM-x32\...\{c7f54569-0018-439c-809a-48046a4d4ebc}) (Version: 10.1.1.9 - Intel(R) Corporation) Hidden
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (HKLM\...\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}) (Version: 11.0.6.1194 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Network Connections 20.7.67.0 (HKLM\...\PROSetDX) (Version: 20.7.67.0 - Intel)
Intel(R) Serial IO (HKLM\...\{9FD91C5C-44AE-4D9D-85BE-AE52816B0294}) (Version: 30.100.1519.7 - Intel Corporation)
Intel® Security Assist (HKLM-x32\...\{8B08DDA1-FDE7-4897-8EB6-E0B048A6D88B}) (Version: 1.0.1.618 - Intel Corporation)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.2.1.1043 (HKLM-x32\...\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware_is1) (Version: 2.2.1.1043 - Malwarebytes)
Melodyne 3.1 (HKLM-x32\...\{9D623E1A-30E1-4E55-BD80-5C1359DB120B}) (Version: 3.1.0200 - Celemony Software GmbH) Hidden
Melodyne 4 (HKLM-x32\...\{16DF894D-FC3F-4B87-908D-671E201CD7A8}) (Version: 4.00.0404 - Celemony Software GmbH)
Melodyne Runtime 4.1 (x64) (HKLM\...\{721E4E34-AF7C-4345-93F9-282CCC8CCCB5}) (Version: 1.0.2 - Celemony Software GmbH)
Microsoft ASP.NET MVC 4 Runtime (HKLM-x32\...\{3FE312D5-B862-40CE-8E4E-A6D8ABF62736}) (Version: 4.0.40804.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2016 - en-us (HKLM\...\ProPlusRetail - en-us) (Version: 16.0.7369.2038 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Silverlight (HKLM\...\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}) (Version: 5.1.50901.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}) (Version: 8.0.61001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}) (Version: 8.0.56336 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{837b34e3-7c30-493c-8f6a-2b0f04e2912c}) (Version: 8.0.59193 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (HKLM\...\{071c9b48-7c32-4621-a0ac-3f809523288f}) (Version: 8.0.56336 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (HKLM\...\{6E8E85E8-CE4B-4FF5-91F7-04999C9FAE6A}) (Version: 8.0.50727.42 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (HKLM\...\{ad8a2fa1-06e7-4b0d-927d-6e54b3d31028}) (Version: 8.0.61000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM\...\{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM-x32\...\{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{ca67548a-5ebe-413a-b50c-4b9ceb6d66c6}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.50727 (HKLM-x32\...\{22154f09-719a-4619-bb71-5b3356999fbf}) (Version: 11.0.50727.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{33d1fd90-4274-48a1-9bc1-97e33d9c2d6f}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x64) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{050d4fc8-5d48-4b8f-8972-47c82c46020f}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x86) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{f65db027-aff3-4070-886a-0d87064aabb1}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x64) - 14.0.24123 (HKLM-x32\...\{2cbcedbb-f38c-48a3-a3e1-6c6fd821a7f4}) (Version: 14.0.24123.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x86) - 14.0.23918 (HKLM-x32\...\{2e085fd2-a3e4-4b39-8e10-6b8d35f55244}) (Version: 14.0.23918.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
NVIDIA GeForce Experience 3.1.0.52 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.GFExperience) (Version: 3.1.0.52 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 372.90 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Driver) (Version: 372.90 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.16.0318 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.PhysX) (Version: 9.16.0318 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NvNodejs (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_NvNodejs) (Version: 3.1.0.52 - NVIDIA Corporation) Hidden
NvTelemetry (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_NvTelemetry) (Version: 1.2.0.0 - NVIDIA Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Extensibility Component (HKLM\...\{90160000-008C-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.7369.2038 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Licensing Component (HKLM\...\{90160000-007E-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.7369.2038 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Localization Component (HKLM\...\{90160000-008C-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.7369.2038 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
ph (HKLM-x32\...\{185F9795-9663-4F13-9EF9-307A282ADB5A}) (Version: 1.0.0 - Your Company Name) Hidden
Pioneer MIX Driver (HKLM-x32\...\Pioneer MIX) (Version: 4.2.4.0001 - Pioneer DJ Corporation.)
PreSonus Studio One 3 x64 (HKLM\...\PreSonus Studio One 3) (Version: 3.3.1.39379 - PreSonus Audio Electronics)
qBittorrent 3.3.5 (HKLM-x32\...\qBittorrent) (Version: 3.3.5 - The qBittorrent project)
QuickBooks (HKLM-x32\...\{3B54212B-96E2-4D74-B24E-A82553356DDC}) (Version: 25.0.4004.2506 - Intuit Inc.) Hidden
QuickBooks Enterprise Solutions: Accountant Edition 15.0 (HKLM-x32\...\{96E243B9-3193-4CDC-AB80-6784DA6177A2}) (Version: 25.0.4004.2506 - Intuit Inc.)
QuickBooks Runtime Redistributable (HKLM\...\{F2A4F809-2DE6-4D27-888B-4D2BB8DAF20E}) (Version: 1.00.0000 - Intuit Inc.)
QuickTime 7 (HKLM-x32\...\{80CEEB1E-0A6C-45B9-A312-37A1D25FDEBC}) (Version: 7.78.80.95 - Apple Inc.)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.1.7806 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Red Giant Link (HKLM-x32\...\{10F82E5B-B611-4C65-8F29-666A9EC5680A}_is1) (Version: 1.9.6.0 - Red Giant, LLC)
rekordbox 4.2.4 (HKLM-x32\...\Pioneer rekordbox 4.2.4) (Version: 4.2.4.0001 - Pioneer DJ)
ROCCAT Kone XTD Mouse Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{7133137D-DF48-4522-AD88-13C82B7D0A63}) (Version: - Roccat GmbH)
Samsung USB Driver for Mobile Phones (HKLM\...\{D0795B21-0CDA-4a92-AB9E-6E92D8111E44}) (Version: 1.5.59.0 - Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.)
SHIELD Streaming (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_GFExperience.NvStreamSrv) (Version: 7.1.0330 - NVIDIA Corporation) Hidden
SHIELD Wireless Controller Driver (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_ShieldWirelessController) (Version: 3.1.0.52 - NVIDIA Corporation) Hidden
Smart Switch (HKLM-x32\...\{74FA5314-85C8-4E2A-907D-D9ECCCB770A7}) (Version: 4.1.16052.2 - Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.) Hidden
Smart Switch (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{74FA5314-85C8-4E2A-907D-D9ECCCB770A7}) (Version: 4.1.16052.2 - Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.)
Software Updater (HKLM-x32\...\{D60071DB-459C-465C-92EF-336E65F1A436}) (Version: 4.0.1 - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION)
Speccy (HKLM\...\Speccy) (Version: 1.29 - Piriform)
Stellar Phoenix Windows Data Recovery - Professional (HKLM-x32\...\Stellar Phoenix Windows Data Recovery - Professional_is1) (Version: 6.0.0.1 - Stellar Information Technology Pvt Ltd.)
TeamViewer 11 (HKLM-x32\...\TeamViewer) (Version: 11.0.66695 - TeamViewer)
Trapcode Suite 64-bit (HKLM\...\{460D83C4-15D5-4C0E-9B7D-2204F196A010}) (Version: 12.1.3 - Red Giant) Hidden
Trapcode Suite 64-bit (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{460D83C4-15D5-4C0E-9B7D-2204F196A010}) (Version: 12.1.3 - Red Giant)
Trapcode Suite v12.1.9 (HKLM-x32\...\{DFD2DC6B-C634-4C1C-81CC-5EF852E71CEE}_is1) (Version: 12.1.9 - Red Giant, LLC)
TurboTax 2015 (HKLM-x32\...\TurboTax 2015) (Version: 2015.0 - Intuit, Inc)
VC12X64Redist (HKLM\...\{B573CC21-AE24-4BC5-9B0B-15CF29A3F982}) (Version: 1.00.0000 - Intuit Inc.)
VC12X86Redist (HKLM-x32\...\{EA9886ED-21F8-4867-A049-CE6817291EE6}) (Version: 1.00.0000 - Intuit Inc.)
VC80CRTRedist - 8.0.50727.6195 (HKLM-x32\...\{933B4015-4618-4716-A828-5289FC03165F}) (Version: 1.2.0 - DivX, Inc) Hidden
Visual Studio 2012 x64 Redistributables (HKLM\...\{8C775E70-A791-4DA8-BCC3-6AB7136F4484}) (Version: 14.0.0.1 - AVG Technologies)
Visual Studio 2012 x86 Redistributables (HKLM-x32\...\{98EFF19A-30AB-4E4B-B943-F06B1C63EBF8}) (Version: 14.0.0.1 - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
Vulkan Run Time Libraries 1.0.26.0 (HKLM\...\VulkanRT1.0.26.0) (Version: 1.0.26.0 - LunarG, Inc.)
Vulkan Run Time Libraries 1.0.3.0 (HKLM\...\VulkanRT1.0.3.0) (Version: 1.0.3.0 - LunarG, Inc.)
WhoCrashed 5.52 (HKLM\...\WhoCrashed_is1) (Version: - Resplendence Software Projects Sp.)
Windows 10 Upgrade Assistant (HKLM-x32\...\{D5C69738-B486-402E-85AC-2456D98A64E4}) (Version: 1.4.9200.17349 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Media Diagnostic Tool (HKLM-x32\...\WMDiag) (Version: - )
WinRAR 5.30 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\WinRAR archiver) (Version: 5.30.0 - win.rar GmbH)
WinZip 20.0 (HKLM\...\{CD95F661-A5C4-44F5-A6AA-ECDD91C240EF}) (Version: 20.0.11659 - WinZip Computing, S.L. )
WonderFox DVD Ripper Pro 8.0 (HKLM-x32\...\WonderFox DVD Ripper Pro) (Version: 8.0 - WonderFox Soft, Inc.)

**** End of log ****


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

PLEASE READ CAREFULLY the para below

For your information and perhaps a lot of it will be - like a foreign language this is one of the dumps that is the severe memory corruption
HOWEVER this was on 25 October and you do not appear to have had the same BSOD since then
IF you can identify something that has changed since then - that may help
By that I mean hardware that was connected that is now NOT or software that was installed that is NOW not and of course BEFORE you posted here.
That crash is usually caused by HARDWARE that is incompatible with 10 - its driver or the hardware itself is faulty
OR by a program and its driver that is incompatible
If you get another of this crash we most certainly need to check ALL drives - RAM individually and all drivers we can.
IN THE MEANTIME DO THIS PLEASE
1. Re- enable those TWO disabled items. - Nvidia
2. RE- CONNECT ONE usb device at a time and test until you get a crash. DISCONNECT that SAME usb device and test again.
IT MAY be a USB device.

Windows 8 Kernel Version 14393 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 14393.321.amd64fre.rs1_release_inmarket.161004-2338
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff801`82e1c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff801`83120080
Debug session time: Tue Oct 25 18:00:26.744 2016 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:12:52.379

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)
This means a trap occurred in kernel mode, and it's a trap of a kind
that the kernel isn't allowed to have/catch (bound trap) or that
is always instant death (double fault). The first number in the
bugcheck params is the number of the trap (8 = double fault, etc)

Arguments:
*Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT*
Arg2: fffff801850a9e70
Arg3: fffff80185098be0
Arg4: fffff80182f69322

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x7f_8

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: CODE_CORRUPTION

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff80182f71429 to fffff80182f662c0

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff801`850a9d28 fffff801`82f71429 : 00000000`0000007f 00000000`00000008 fffff801`850a9e70 fffff801`85098be0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff801`850a9d30 fffff801`82f6f2b3 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff801`850a9e70 fffff801`82f69322 : 00000000`00000000 fffff801`8315d180 fffff801`831d8940 ffffb386`95db1600 : nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+0xb3
fffff801`85098be0 00000000`00000000 : fffff801`85099000 fffff801`85092000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x32

STACK_COMMAND: kb

MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME: memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME: memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR: LARGE

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_*MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE
Often the cause is identified here BUT not with this sort of crash and indeed neither is it identified on your other dumps*

BUCKET_ID: X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When was CCleaner uninstalled please and when did you last use Speccy, as I do not think speccy runs unless you start it

Re the installed program list
PLEASE do not be annoyed by the question
However you and I have already spent sometime on this and analysing dumps is labour intensive
I have already said that I will spend as long as it takes and as you have had the problem for sometime it needs sorting - I am sure you will agree

IF any of that software on your list is NOT genuine = bought - downloaded from a known legitimate source NOW please is the time to say so, before both of us spend hours more


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

CCleaner was uninstalled 2 days ago 11/14. 
I haven't used Speccy in a couple months I would guess. 

As far as the Nvidia items, I've cannot find Shadow Play in my Task Manager/Startup Tab. I re enabled the other service though.

I was able to find Shadow Play in regedit though, I'm just not sure how to modify the entry to "enable" it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK DO NOT use regedit
If I ask you to do something and you cannot achieve it please say so at the time
what I mean by that is Unless I am mistaken

My post 15


> Waiting for your replies
> 
> Have discovered the first possible cause
> You have two startup items
> ...


I later stressed that I meant BOTH items
you then asked how to disable I explained re start programs and task manager from msconfig
and unless I am mistaken you replied


> Just checking in. I think I've successfully disabled shadow play and backend


It is vital in a case of this nature that we do not get confused between each other as to what is occurring and being done.

PLEASE reply to my addition to post 39 re installed programs - my fault added to it after original post


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

OK, I will not use regedit. 

I believe that I successfully disabled both items that I found in the list on the Task Manager/Startup Tab. But once I disabled Shadow Play it no longer appears in the list. So I'm not sure how to re-enable it.

To answer your question from your addition to post #39: I do have some software items that are not genuine. I do respect your time and can be honest about this. If I need to uninstall these items I can and will. There are only a couple and do not include Windows 10.


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

I am leaving now for an appointment and will not return until about 1700 tonight. I am OFFLINE as of now.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK what are they please the - only a couple

I am in UK what is your 1700 time it is now 1810 UK time

Am I correct in saying that you had AVG on the computer at one time and was that since Windows 10 was installed


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

I will be back online in 3 hours from now and will provide you with the info on the programs.

I used to have AVG installed, but I don't recall if it was installed after upgrading to Win10


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers see you as soon as you post
If you need to send another dump or any compressed file please send it zip and not rar
I have opened the last but it easier for me to use zip to open


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm back online.


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

These are the non-genuine programs:

ABBYY FineReader 12 Professional
CINEMA 4D
Effects Suite v11.1.6
QuickBooks Enterprise Solutions: Accountant Edition 15.0
Trapcode Suite 64-bit (HKLM\...\{460D83C4-15D5-4C0E-9B7D-2204F196A010}) (Version: 12.1.3 - Red Giant) Hidden
Trapcode Suite 64-bit (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{460D83C4-15D5-4C0E-9B7D-2204F196A010}) (Version: 12.1.3 - Red Giant)
Trapcode Suite v12.1.9 (HKLM-x32\...\{DFD2DC6B-C634-4C1C-81CC-5EF852E71CEE}_is1) (Version: 12.1.9 - Red Giant, LLC)
TurboTax 2015 (HKLM-x32\...\TurboTax 2015) (Version: 2015.0 - Intuit, Inc)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. UNINSTALL please the presumably cracked/torrented versions listed in post 48
I am not trying to teach you basics, and therefore insulting you, but are you aware that in over 90% of cases you are likely to acquire most unwanted additions to your system when downloading the so called - perfectly safe - cracked versions of software
Systems have been destroyed to the extent of a complete format and clean install being required.

NOT only that, but you are very likely to acquire spyware, that is recording most of your activity and using such software on a computer that is also used for any financial transactions of any manner is risky in the extreme.

2. That is quite apart from this - taken from our rules which of course is the MOST important aspect.


> Because we do not support pirated software, we may request that you provide validation to confirm that your copy of Windows or other software is not pirated. If you are unable or unwilling to provide this validation, your thread may be closed.


3. If during my further assistance any OTHER software is found to be NOT fully legally in use, then my help will come to an end. That is not meant in any manner to be threatening trying to solve a crash problem with pirated software in use is pointless.

Please acknowledge before we proceed


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

I completely understand. I will remove all instances now. I appreciate the advice as well! It all makes perfect sense. Give me a few minutes please.


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

OK, I have removed all software that is not genuine.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers and thanks for your honesty
Please proceed now - here
1. Uninstall Speccy - reason is shown here
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...38x64sys/276f5b2a-40ce-45e2-b77d-a131780d8f6c

There are numerous other topics on the same issue.
It is reported as I mentioned that it occurs when you run speccy, but the safest way is to uninstall it
AFTER uninstalling reboot

2. There are remnants of AVG you will not find them in programs and features
Run this see if it finds anything
http://www.avg.com/us-en/utilities
the avg remover
After use reboot

3. Ensure Defender is updated and then run a quick scan
If it finds anything post the scan log
IF it has found anything
REBOOT

4. Open Malwarebytes
Update it
TURN OFF active protection in Defender
Run a threat scan with malwarebytes if it is the free version
Run a quick scan if it is the paid for version - I think that is still in use on the paid for I only have the free version
IF IT finds anything post the scan log

5. Turn back on protection in Defender

Download AdwCleaner from here
https://www.malwarebytes.com/adwcleaner/
open the GUI - right click run as admin
SCAN
CLEAN
POST scan log
DO NOT uninstall you will if you do lose the ability to reinstall anything it has cleaned that was an error
If it has found anything it will after clean reboot your computer

PLEASE take your time THERE is no prize for speed

When I have the results of this I will be better placed to decide the next step


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

OK, I've done all that you requested. The only thing found was from the AdwCleaner:

# AdwCleaner v6.030 - Logfile created 16/11/2016 at 17:12:40
# Updated on 19/10/2016 by Malwarebytes
# Database : 2016-11-16.1 [Server]
# Operating System : Windows 10 Pro (X64)
# Username : Matt - MATTPC
# Running from : C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\adwcleaner_6.030.exe
# Mode: Clean
# Support : hxxps://www.malwarebytes.com/support

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Folders ] *****

[-] Folder deleted: C:\ppsfile

***** [ Files ] *****

***** [ DLL ] *****

***** [ WMI ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Scheduled Tasks ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

[-] Key deleted: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6E993643-8FBC-44FE-BC85-D318495C4D96}

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

[-] [C:\Users\Matt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default] [startup_urls] Deleted: hxxp://www.trovi.com/?gd=&ctid=CT3335112&octid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&ISID=MD54B4275-5E72-476C-B660-9225001D5B47&SearchSource=55&CUI=&UM=8&UP=SPAFAC1B4B-0C6D-4401-A215-7AE7A3C86FF3&D=081815&SSPV=
[-] [C:\Users\Matt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default] [startup_urls] Deleted: hxxp://feed.safefinder.com/?p=mKO_AwFzXIpYRak5VLd2-qQdkN5729vVFWxou9ho1IAoH5LYnFv7JfIkO-nze1FD5BcFhmmbIhSiQByZzAswUovIa00J7CZNUerf1cK2oEkSKvkj7ERRg-t0Tqo3D3kSiwoXgWehUvJIJsWiGqktjQ5B99mn6391ZFvQwTSkHMrAhz48AqJs93I4QGl9tR5kxhvT8Fd5sg,
[-] [C:\Users\Matt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default] [startup_urls] Deleted: hxxps://mysearch.avg.com/?cid={49480C1D-A77A-4F3C-9D48-436FFE5CFDC8}&mid=2e8172528ef447d295b8f18676fbd517-1ee8abd4051085223edbc0041efc8c2b3afacb5e&lang=en&ds=AVG&coid=avgtbavg&pr=fr&d=2014-09-14%2019:20:02&v=3.2.0.15&pid=wtu&sg=&sap=hp

*************************

:: "Tracing" keys deleted
:: Winsock settings cleared

*************************

C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C1].txt - [2133 Bytes] - [18/08/2015 19:04:13]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C2].txt - [1870 Bytes] - [16/11/2016 17:12:40]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [2412 Bytes] - [18/08/2015 19:03:24]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [1944 Bytes] - [16/11/2016 17:12:25]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C2].txt - [2089 Bytes] ##########


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK nothing there that I see of great concern.
It has cleaned those so just leave that as is for the time being
I have just analysed another dump and the crash occurred whilst using Studio
Studio One.exe

That I think I am correct in saying is from here is it not
PreSonus Studio One 3 x64 (HKLM\...\PreSonus Studio One 3) (Version: 3.3.1.39379 - PreSonus Audio Electronics)

That does not mean that it was this software to blame

The more important point is that this crash was what is known as
BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.

So in simple terms that means
A pool header issue is a problem with Windows memory allocation. Device driver issues are probably the most common, but this can have diverse causes including bad sectors or other disk write issues, and problems with some routers. (RAM problems would be likely suspect for memory pool issues).

SO BEFORE we proceed = with this error and the other crash with a severe memory corruption I am NOW inclined towards a ram check before we pursue a driver issue

Have you PLEASE checked ram with memtest - ONE STICK at a time since this problem started

IF YOU HAVE NOT go here please
http://www.memtest86.com/index.html

download memtest the free version
then see this
Creating boot media
http://www.memtest86.com/technical.htm#win

then open the computer tower - obviously disconnect power and take usual precautions to only handle ram sticks without touching chips if visible
Take out three ram sticks
LEAVE in one necessary for boot
Make sure you have the three removed sticks identified on a piece of card so that you cannot possibly mistake which you are testing

Boot computer with memtest
run the full sequence of tests on the first stick

If it passes take that out place it on the card on the number 1
and tick the number one

place in stick 2.
Run memtest

I am sure you have the idea by now.

Here is how to run memtest
http://www.memtest86.com/technical.htm#config
use default settings
RUN two passes.

The results are self explanatory
http://www.memtest86.com/technical.htm#results


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

I did run memtest a while ago but I had no idea what to do with the results.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes but was it
Have you PLEASE checked ram with memtest - ONE STICK at a time since this problem started

*and indeed did it pass* even if not on one at a time

If it was NOT on one stick at a time
please do so.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am signing off in about 30 minutes


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

I am beginning the memtest. I will get back to you with results.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
I have gone back about 1700

you never commented on this


> and indeed did it pass even if not on one at a time


post 56 refers


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

I believe I remember seeing errors when i tested it a while back. 

I am still running test on 1st stick now and it's showing 11 errors. How do I know when test is finished? Showing pass 2 of 4 currently .


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

it has errors
cancel that test
test the next one
place the tested stick on the cardboard mark it defective

Run until you get an error or until it has completed the four passes
then test the other two sticks


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

I've only been able to test the 1st stick of RAM. Here is the log.


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed that I had it set at 4 passes after I began the test. I will swap out the stick of RAM and mark it as defective. I will not be able to run the next test until tonight though because I have to work throughout the day and cannot afford to be without the pc all day. I'll send you the results of the next test once it's been completed.

Is there anything I can do in the meantime today while I'm working?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO - nothing to do and all you need is the summary
RUN with the three sticks as yet untested, two set dual channel
one stick in other channel
as on this page
http://www.memtest86.com/screenshots.htm

not the full test report
and basically it is a simple pass or fail with errors
If it has errors it is more than likely the ram is bad
If it does not have errors it is more than likely the ram is OK
There is a very slight chance it is the DIMM slot into which the ram goes, but as you are testing all four sticks in the same slot, if that was the case, then all four will have errors


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

Great news! I just got off the phone with Crucial and they are shipping me 4 new RAM modules! I will continue to run the tests though in the meantime, I just have to do them overnight as they take quite some time to complete.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

just run one pass until you see
Finished pass #1 (of 4) (Cumulative error count: 11)

I think I am right in saying you can set that
So did they just agree to replace on result of Memtest

Has it not crashed with the other sticks in

*BLS8G4D240FSA.16FADG*
Was that ram a 32GB KIT of 4 x 8GB, as that ensures all sticks are exactly the same chips timings etc
OR was it four sticks of the 8GB etc.


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes they are doing a replacement based on memtest. No questions asked basically.

No crash yet with only 3 sticks in. No additional testing yet either.

Here is the product that I ordered. I'm sorry, but I don't know how to correctly answer your question. I hope this helps:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MTSWMV6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

if you buy a kit of 32GB being 4 x 8GB as APPEAR to have done - from the link you sent, you are guaranteed that all four sticks will have EXACTLY the same chips, configuration latency, timings, chip type etc.
If however you bought 4 sticks of 8GB you do not have that guarantee

although the ram will of course still be the same 2400 and the same voltage 1.2 - it is not assured that the chips will be exactly the same
they may have the same basic details, but when run as four in one motherboard it is sometimes found that problems exist.

That is why you should always buy the KIT - to usually be assured of perfect compatibility
http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Crucial...What-is-a-quot-Kit-quot-of-memory/ta-p/173793


> If you have a multi-channel (dual, tri, or quad) platform and want to take advantage of the performance gain it offers, we recommend purchasing your memory in kits. A kit of memory will be 2 or more identical modules to be installed into 2 or more open memory slots in your system, or to replace one or more existing modules if open slots are not available. An 8GB kit, for example, would have two 4 gigabyte modules (which would often be referenced as "2 x 4GB" in product specifications).
> 
> In order for your memory modules to perform best in your system's multi-channel modes, all modules' specifications must be identical across associated slots. Our kits consist of matched modules, making it easy for you to purchase the matching sets needed to properly utilize these modes. For best results, refer to your system's manual on how to install the matching modules into associated slots.
> 
> The advantage to buying a kit over simply ordering a collection of the same module is that _kits_ are packaged specifically with identical matched parts guaranteed to work together in the same system and at the same speed, but we cannot guarantee that modules ordered _individually_ will be identical to each other


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you for the great explanation on the RAM kits! 

I've been working here since about 8 and have experienced 2 crashes already. I was working in Studio One both times, though I'm still not sure that's the cause either. The 1st one, I wasn't actually sitting here, I had gotten up and came back a few minutes later and it was "locked up" and required powering off and restarting. The 2nd time I was actively working in Studio One. 

I will conduct the next RAM test when I'm finished working for the evening in about 2 hours. I'll report back in the a.m.


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

Lots of errors.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think they will all fail
If you look they are only failing test 13
I am unsure as to if the problem is ram, I think it may be other hardware but I am not certain
I am going out about 1900 and will be back about 2000
When does the new ram arrive?


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

Delivery is scheduled for EOD Tuesday.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey Mac,
I looked at a few dumps, notice that the BIOS is from January and they have a newer BIOS from July that includes an update for improved memory compatibly. Not sure if it was covered or not.


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

ok, I never know which driver I'm supposed to be downloading. I see the list of updates here: https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z170-KRAIT-GAMING.html#down-driver&Win10 64

But I have no idea what I should and should not be downloading and installing.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Each BIOS update includes all previous BIOS updates so if you are going to flash the BIOS you should always use the latest BIOS
It is worthwhile, as we have spent so long on it, but I do not think it is the cause, usually if the BIOS flash was needed for memory compatability then you would have problems for the start
NOT usually all OK and then problems

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z170A-KRAIT-GAMING.html#down-bios

so as I said above you use the latest on offer and flash as on your user manual page 60 on downloaded version


> *
> M-FLASH
> 
> *
> ...


CAUTION any BIOS flash is risky
DO NOT on any account interrupt it or press any ley or click any button during Flash


----------



## mattsonberg (Jun 26, 2013)

I am out of town and will be OFFLINE until tomorrow sometime. I will let you know when I'm back on my office.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
I am offline for about two weeks as from Monday 21
If not solved by then
my very best wishes with it


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have been checking on your processor
Memtest checks all memory not just the actual ram sticks
That includes processor memory
Your processor is
http://ark.intel.com/products/88195/Intel-Core-i7-6700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_20-GHz
It was introduced in March 2015 and is 6th generation

As mentioned above your BIOS is from January 2016 so the CPU should be supported
Supports 6th Gen Intel® Core™ i3/i5/i7 processors

However I notice on the motherboard site that three BIOS updates since yours have improved memory compatibility, so I would definitely try the BIOS flash, although as I said, I am in doubt as to if the cause is a ram defect

Re this


> TEST first with USB disconnected
> OR with USB connected and shadow play and backend disabled.
> 
> NOT both together
> Wait until you get a crash


I suggest you disconnect all usb devices including that Focus Right audio interface and test again to see if you get a crash
I think I am correct in saying that you reconnected usb devices BEFORE testing and disabled those Nvidia items
You still got a crash
So now test with usb devices disconnected

CHECK your Focus right interface for windows 10 compatibility here
https://global.focusrite.com/downloads


----------

